
The Analytics Ice Age of the NHL - bradleyjoyce
http://troubadourconsulting.com/the-analytics-ice-age-of-the-nhl/
======
izyda
As a stats undergrad who's quite interested in this and has an active project
going in the space, I think the main question here is what exactly are we
trying to predict? Is the sole purpose of analytics to "rate this player
relative to others"?

I think one of the things slowing down hockey analytics is the focus on
finding a "new Corsi". In Baseball, given the game is segmented and the people
who score points do so in a single action by themselves, it makes sense to
have one metric that measures how much a players scores/their value. In
hockey, maybe other types of analysis would be more accurate. What about
predicting scoring rates (for/against)? Or the probability of winning
particular games? Or simulation models of game outcomes? None of these things
will give you a +/\- type rating of a particular player - but they could be
more accurate and potentially just as useful.

